# The Cross Street Dig



## RelicRaker (Jan 17, 2018)

Crews opened a new hole this week and I was able to dig a few BIM bottles.

[FONT=&amp]Left: Embossed: Charles Hires Improved Root Beer Extract, Philadelphia, PA[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Left Center: Barrel-style jar, embossed: R. Bruekmann's Mustard, Philadelphia, PA[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Right Center: Slick beer with base embossed "CC&Co." (Carl Conrad & Co)[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Right: ceramic doll torso and legs[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
Foreground: Round-bottom soda, unembossed.

Couldn't find anything on the Bruekmann's mustard barrel. Any help appreciated.


[/FONT]


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

RelicRaker,
                  Are you in town  or in the suburbs ? I'm outside Exton and they are opening up a lot of ground around me near Civil War era homesteads for town houses.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 17, 2018)

Oldsdigger said:


> RelicRaker,
> Are you in town  or in the suburbs ? I'm outside Exton and they are opening up a lot of ground around me near Civil War era homesteads for town houses.



I'm in the city. But that sounds cool.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 18, 2018)

Having a problem posting my detail shots. Gonna try the CC&Co. base again... Likely a Carl Conrad beer bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 18, 2018)

Returned to the site and found a small druggist bottle, embossed "Stadelman Ardmore." Stadelman's Pharmacy was founded in 1868 by Samuel Stadelman, and in 1885 became the first business on Philadelphia's Main Line to have a telephone switchboard. Bottle is BIM, likely 1880s-90s.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 21, 2018)

More dig finds....[FONT=&quot]Left: shoe polish, unembossed.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Center: beer, embossed, "E. Benswanger, Philadelphia" 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Right: cone ink, unembossed.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]All BIM, c. 1880s–90s.

[/FONT]


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 27, 2018)

Today's finds ...

L: Rumford, baking powder, sample size
R: Cut glass salt/pepper shaker, missing cap.


----------



## rfellmanjr (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi RelicRaker
I have this St Cloud Pharm bottle to trade if you are ready to let the Ardmore med go... The St Cloud is about 5" tall. 
Thanx 
Ron


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 25, 2018)

Lemme get back with you later in the week. Might be able to work a swap then.


----------

